# Boykin Spaniel / Lab Question



## John Waddell

I would like to know what kind of dog would come from a Boykin crossbred to a Lab. I've had both breeds and enjoyed the qualities of both. I like the size of the Boykin for Ga. hunting but the personality of a Lab is hard to beat.


----------



## Wood Smoke

*Lab x Boykin*

I have first hand observation experience with this cross ..... a family member had an "oops" that resulted in lab x boykins.  The dog is hyper as heck, whines a lot, but is an absolute obsessive tennis ball retriever that will drive you nuts wanting to get her ball.  Its just a pet and not a trained retreiver, but it does have a lot of drive.  It hasn't had any obedience so it can be annoying at times.  If she had a little obedience and bird training I imaging she could be a decent retriever.  She's people loving and good with kids though.


----------



## Eroc33

not to hijack your thread but that got me thinking i wonder what a boykin crossed with my weimaraner would be like. a boykinadore should be cool.


----------



## John Waddell

If any one knows of an "oops", I would definately be interested as long as I can get it while it's still a pup.


----------



## tbrown913

well i have a boykin lab cross.  his parents didnt do any hunting, so he has no interest in retrieving.  he has tons of energy and loves to play, but, like someone said earlier, he is hard headed.  he is more like a cat.  if he wants to be pet, he will come right up to you, otherwise, its keep away.  if i needed a dog to be a great flushing dog, he would be the best alive, but getting him to sit, stay, and get my birds, well, ill stick with my black lab!


----------



## CoastalS.Carolina

I had a Boykin/Lab mix that had to be one of the best companions and hunters ever.  I have owned Labs, Boykins, and Beagles and this little (40# full grown) Boykinador was better than any full blooded dog that I have owned or hunted with. A natural hunter, that really needed little training.  He was small enough to fit in my canoe and duck hunt the swamps of SC without getting me wet.  He would also trail and track Deer and Wild Hogs.  Pointed quail, and retrieved dove.  Best all around dog I have ever seen. He was a little high strung but his zeal mostly came in the form of his excitement to please.  When he was 4 we duck hunted everyday of the season and as some of the longer days wore on he was up to any task.  One pompous hunter who owned a Chesapeake said to me one morning "aw how cute, You brought your puppy hunting. Aint that sweet."  By the days end his giant Chesapeake refused to go after his masters ducks.  My "puppy" swam over 100yrds for a duck he shot and instead of bringing the duck to me or the guy that shot it, he placed it squarely on the muzzle of the big worn out Chesapeake.  This is just one of many stories of how this dog performed.  He seemed to be the best of both breeds.


----------



## CoastalS.Carolina

*In search of Lab/ Boykin Spaniel Mix*

Let me know if anyone encounters this happy mistake as I would like to have another Lab  Boykin Spaniel Mix if it is a puppy.


----------

